# Rescue Silky Dove



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Rescue Dove 9 of 14 is available for adoption here at Ramsey Ringnecks in Hephzibah Ga. for $15.

9 of 14: Silky Tangerine Hen Surrendered 2/23/16 by Ed McDonald
This shy hen is not suitable for breeding. Her wings function well enough, but I have no way of knowing whether the left one was injured or angled.

Ramsey Ringnecks is licensed and inspected by the Ga Department of Agriculture. Our young birds are handled from hatch day and our rescues are carefully quarantined and vetted.

Though we prefer pick up, we can ship anywhere in the continental US. The crate is $10, and I will need your zip code to calculate postage.

For more information about Ramsey Ringnecks and our birds, or to make an appointment to visit the aviary, please email [email protected] or text/call 706-993-7452.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you, she has found a home. 

Payment pending.


----------

